# Cafe/Restaurant Telecoms



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Need a little guidance please regarding Habitat Cafe









We need telecoms. The place has none, so I realise that I need a line in from BT at some point. But I need other things too, so want to approach it in an organised manner rather than doing separate little bits. We also need broadband - possibly with an extender due to the layout of the rooms. We could have a standard package from an ISP and just password the router, but then there are liabilities associated with that if a customer does naughty things whilst online, or if someone does the torrent thing and clogs the bandwidth. Any thoughts? We also need a telephone system that will allow calls to be transferred between the bar and the office. And we need this to be installed.

How would you suggest approaching this?

Ta!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Many ISPs like BT supply routers as part of the package. Whilst this can be more cost effective, it is very limiting in terms of the kind of network and connection options you want to create. The best option is often to purchase a separate router from the likes of Netgear or Cisco which will be much more flexible and support features like guest networks, bandwidth limiting, blocking of sites during certain hours, etc.

What sort of wireless range do you need? If you opt for a second wireless access point then you will need to run ethernet cable between the two devices. If this is not feasible (it frequently isn't







) then you could consider using Powerline to run the network signal over your mains electricity lines to the site of your second wireless access point. There are some Powerline devices now that include a wireless access point/extender in the device itself meaning you simply plug it into a socket in the room you want wireless and it all just works automagically.

Happy to talk through in more detail and feel free to PM me if you want to discuss further.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool, thanks v much. That helps.


----------

